# Banamine/Flunixamine--orally?



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jan 1, 2006)

I am looking at all of my first aid/medical supplies and in it is a bottle of Flunixamine (generic banamine) liquid. Now on the very rare occasion that I have ever had to use it, I just give the horse a shot. Thinking ahead because my husband has been caring for the horses so much, I started to worry about what would happen if banamine was needed to a colic or something and I was away and he couldn't reach the vets...or to use if they couldn't get out there quick enough. I wrote down banamine paste on my "to buy" list, but seem to remember someone on here saying you could use the injectable banamine orally as well. Any thoughts on this before I go buy another tube of something that will sit in my box and hopefully go bad before needed?

-Amy


----------



## Becky (Jan 1, 2006)

The answer is yes! It works just as effectively, just takes a little longer for results. I give it orally when at all possible. Of course, always consult your vet for information on medications and their usage.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 1, 2006)

We don't get the paste version anymore. Our vet sells us the liquid by the bottle. I keep a covered 3cc syringe and needle next to it in the medicine cabinet. You need to use the needle to pull the stuff out. Then, pop off the needle and squirt it in the horse's mouth.

The dose is 1cc per 100 lbs of horse, according to our vet. Our vet fully understands that we tend to give it orally and is okay with it.

I like it because the dosage is more exact than paste and it goes into the horse's system faster than paste, although not quite as fast as giving the shot. However, I HATE giving them the shot when they are already hurting, so this is the happy medium.

MA


----------



## Dream (Jan 1, 2006)

That is correct. You can give the injectable Banamine orally. I would prefer to have a client do this than give an IM shot of Banamine. If you are able to give intravenous (into the vein) shots that is the faster onset of effect. Orally or a shot in the muscle are the same amount of time to effect BUT, once again, I DO NOT recommend giving Banamine in the muscle.

Talk to your vet about how much to give. 1cc per 100 pounds is a full dose. We tell our clients to give a colicky horse a half dose to start. If that doesn't do the trick the horse should be seen by a vet. The idea being that a half dose will make a mild colic comfortable but won't mask a serious problem. Ask your vet what protocol they prefer.

Also, if you treat your horses with Banamine for colic take their feed away! They will feel better with the drug and want to eat but that doesn't mean they should. They could still have a problem such as an impaction which will be made worse if they eat normally. Once they have been painfree without drugs for 12 hours or more you can slowly reintroduce hay. This is one of the most difficult things to get people to do.

The above recommendations are what we tell our clients. Consult your vet on these issues as well. Although I am a vet, I am not YOUR vet nor do I know YOUR horses. These are general guidelines based on sound medical principles.


----------



## Viki (Jan 1, 2006)

I also give it orally! Much easier than giving a shot to some of these horses!






Viki


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 1, 2006)

> I wrote down banamine paste on my "to buy" list


Banamine is by prescription only by your vet, regardless of what form it comes in. I believe the only forms it comes in is liquid, powder and paste - I've always used paste.

Liz R.


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm happy you brought this up, Amy! I remembered the liquid it could be given orally but reading your post, it's just now clicked in my mind that I need to let Harvey know this in case he ever needs to give it when I am not home. I do not think he'd be comfortable giving a shot, but would be able to use the liquid in the mouth. One thing I do not like about banamine paste is that it seems like after I take that plunger thing out of the horse's mouth, then there's still some of that paste slowly coming out so I have to put it back in to the horse's mouth...

Does anyone know, is the paste buffered? Just wondering if the paste has any advantages over the liquid? I have used both, but probably the liquid via a shot more than the paste.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 1, 2006)

Dr Pam has told me (and perhaps others) that giving "banamine injectable liquid" ORALLY is just fine. Same dosage, just remove the needle and pop into the mouth....follow closely with a tasty treat as it tastes absolutely awful (I tasted it



bitter!) Many is the time a shot is not possible and though it takes a bit longer (not much) to kick in it does and works great. You can offer a buffer for the tummy too.


----------

